# Anyone who plays Minecraft?



## BellGreen (Aug 21, 2012)

I would love to play it, but I dont have a code or the money to buy it.

I feel like thr only one who likes the game :/


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 21, 2012)

I do honestly hope you're kidding about feeling like "the only one who likes minecraft.


As for me I have it on Xbox and may buy it for PC but not sure. I feel as it's a great game but serverly over hyped. And all the memes its spewed I hate.


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Aug 21, 2012)

I like Minecraft it is actually pretty fun
mining for stuff and getting blown up by creepers.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 21, 2012)

DavidOfTAK said:


> I like Minecraft it is actually pretty fun
> mining for stuff and getting blown up by creepers.



In the Xbox demo, I got blown up by a creeper

And I didnt get my items back


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Aug 21, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> In the Xbox demo, I got blown up by a creeper
> 
> And I didnt get my items back



I play the pc version


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 21, 2012)

DavidOfTAK said:


> I play the pc version



I prefer the PC version as well.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 21, 2012)

I plays it all the time yo.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 22, 2012)

Shamelessly plugging my Minecraft blog.

http://profgallows.tumblr.com/


I play on the PC, but I seriously doubt I'd be able to play vanilla anymore.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 22, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Shamelessly plugging my Minecraft blog.
> 
> http://profgallows.tumblr.com/
> 
> ...



Thanatos inc, pretty cool blog, bro.

Also what does play vanilla mean?


----------



## SockHead (Aug 22, 2012)

Yo Gallows is that a server you play on?


----------



## Mino (Aug 22, 2012)

I've been playing since the alpha.  I'm pretty sure there's a sizable thread for it somewhere around here, too.

Game has really fallen short of its potential, though.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 23, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Thanatos inc, pretty cool blog, bro.
> 
> Also what does play vanilla mean?



Thanks, and vanilla means that it's the original game without any mods installed.



SockHead said:


> Yo Gallows is that a server you play on?



Sadly no. I used to run a vanilla survival server but my host deleted his account. If I could run a Tekkit server, which is what I've been playing, then I would.


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 23, 2012)

I play it too.
Although I also like Tekkit along with Gallows, I'd love to play with someone.
I do know about this server which is literally empty, it's a public server but nobody goes on it.
I think it's still up.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 23, 2012)

Mino said:


> Game has really fallen short of its potential, though.



I kinda agree, its kinda old now. I dont like the food bars and experience bars, it kinda ruins the game a little. I wish I had a gift code :\


----------



## Thunder (Aug 23, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I kinda agree, its kinda old now. I dont like the food bars and experience bars, it kinda ruins the game a little. I wish I had a gift code :\



Hunger bar I can understand, bug experience bar?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 24, 2012)

The hunger and experience bar are only for survival on normal or higher. You can play on peaceful or creative and not worry about them. But the older versions of Minecraft are still available if anyone wanted to play them.

But I also agree, Minecraft was a lot of fun back when it was new-ish. The only way I can even play is if I have mods installed, the game unmodded is just.. too boring.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 24, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> The hunger and experience bar are only for survival on normal or higher. You can play on peaceful or creative and not worry about them. But the older versions of Minecraft are still available if anyone wanted to play them.
> 
> But I also agree, Minecraft was a lot of fun back when it was new-ish. The only way I can even play is if I have mods installed, the game unmodded is just.. too boring.



This


----------



## Mino (Aug 24, 2012)

The default textures are also ****ty.  It was somewhat charming at first, but the fact that they never really updated them is pretty lame.  It could have easily been done without destroying the charm.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 24, 2012)

IKR? Minecraft is kinda boring now without the mods and texture packs :/


----------



## MasterC (Aug 26, 2012)

I have already been playing it for over a year and 2 months now. Most of the time currently I have been playing on creative using the latest 1.4 snapshot. It's really fun, especially tinkering around with Command Blocks; they have became my new favorite Minecraft block.


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 26, 2012)

I have the Xbox 360 version but I have to play it on my brother's account as I have no Xbox Live on my account. I'll get the demo PC version if you want to connect.


----------



## MasterC (Aug 26, 2012)

I forgot to mention in my last post that I also have a Bukkit Server also; it's still in development. Once the first town is finished I might consider inviting some trusted Members on TBT. I'm yet to portforward so it's Hamachi until I decide to have it open to the public.


----------



## Kip (Aug 26, 2012)

I love minecraft. I have both versions!


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 26, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> I have the Xbox 360 version but I have to play it on my brother's account as I have no Xbox Live on my account. I'll get the demo PC version if you want to connect.



It wont work. I asked why my demo (downloaded) didn't work, they said that it didnt work for nonpremiums.

Theres a demo for the browser though.

I wish I had a better laptop; my current one runs it all slow and cruddy.


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 26, 2012)

MasterC said:


> I forgot to mention in my last post that I also have a Bukkit Server also; it's still in development. Once the first town is finished I might consider inviting some trusted Members on TBT. I'm yet to portforward so it's Hamachi until I decide to have it open to the public.



My BF and I run a Bukkit Server though its just for us and a few of our friends. If my computer could support it, I would run a Bell Tree Server.


----------



## Trundle (Aug 26, 2012)

I actually won the Curse Facebook competition and won a free code for it and would've given it to you, but recently gave it to my sister. 
Sorry.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 26, 2012)

Trundle said:


> I actually won the Curse Facebook competition and won a free code for it and would've given it to you, but recently gave it to my sister.
> Sorry.



Ahhh, its OK. I probably wont get Minecraft any time soon because of my recent purchase of Pushmo Ugh, cannot beat one level!.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 26, 2012)

MasterC said:


> I forgot to mention in my last post that I also have a Bukkit Server also; it's still in development. Once the first town is finished I might consider inviting some trusted Members on TBT. I'm yet to portforward so it's Hamachi until I decide to have it open to the public.



If I had MC, I would love to join the server.


----------



## Kip (Aug 26, 2012)

I should join a server shouldn't i...


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 26, 2012)

Kip said:


> I should join a server shouldn't i...



You should. They are way too fun with friends. 

I watch thehillsoftware MC vids. I suggest you watch them.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 26, 2012)

MasterC said:


> I forgot to mention in my last post that I also have a Bukkit Server also; it's still in development. Once the first town is finished I might consider inviting some trusted Members on TBT. I'm yet to portforward so it's Hamachi until I decide to have it open to the public.





Kaiaa said:


> My BF and I run a Bukkit Server though its just for us and a few of our friends. If my computer could support it, I would run a Bell Tree Server.



What sort of mods do you have installed on your bukkit servers?


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 26, 2012)

Whats Bukkit anyway lol

So today I played Minecraft Classic. It was pretty fun. I mean, they kept on asking for GFs and swearing (and banned me from a server for no reason) but it was fun.


----------



## MasterC (Aug 27, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> What sort of mods do you have installed on your bukkit servers?


Last time I checked I had around 20 plugins:
Essentials (all of them except for Essentials Chat)
Auto Message
Auto Shutdown
WorldEdit
WorldGuard
Towny (which came with Questioner and this other plugin)
Group Manager
iChat
SupplySign
DisguiseCraft
Ships
CrazyCore
CrazyLogin
Stargate
NoLagg
Dynmap
Dynmap-Towny
Spectate

Some I plan to install later are:
CraftBook
MCmmo
An Anti-Hack plugin
Block Placement/Breaking log



BellBringerGreen said:


> Whats Bukkit anyway lol


It's a continuation of a Minecraft Mod called hMod. The mod was made for Vanilla Minecraft servers. This mod also doesn't require your friends to install anything to their Minecraft clients to join your hMod server. Later on the developer discontinued the mod, then the mod was then carried on by another development team and was renamed CraftBukkit (or just Bukkit). Instead of a MinecraftServer.exe, Craftbukkit.jar and a batch file are needed to run a Bukkit server. What's different gameplay-wise is that Bukkit can run .jar files called "Plugins" which are pretty much "Server Mods". Most plugins modify the server/game by just using Minecraft blocks and items already in the game. Some other plugins can protect specific area's from griefers and also add more ranks such as Owner, Admin, Mod, VIP, and more that you can create using the plugin's config.yml file.


----------



## Rois Athyrrei (Aug 29, 2012)

Without sounding rude (which I likely am hooray), If you think you're the only person on these forums which plays minecraft or has an avid interest in it you really must not be on much, or have your eyes glued shut (I suggest hot water and a doctor if the later is applicable). Although everyone doesn't go ON and OOOOOOOONNNNNN about it neverendingly doesn't mean they don't play. Hell I could make the same assumption with Pok?mon games. I'm pretty sure a lot of members are playing (or replaying) their Pok?mon games and I could easily get online play with them if I asked.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 29, 2012)

Rois Athyrrei said:


> .



You have to take into consideration that a lot of the active members here on TBT currently are pretty young and are just now hearing about Minecraft due to it being released on Xbox.
But yeah.. your point is valid. Minecraft is extremely popular and probably most of the people on TBT played, or has played it at one point.


----------



## Rois Athyrrei (Aug 30, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> You have to take into consideration that a lot of the active members here on TBT currently are pretty young and are just now hearing about Minecraft due to it being released on Xbox.



I actually was like "THE ****?!" when my friend told me Minecraft was an XBLA game and she'd never heard of it before. It's kinda like the whole SLENDER game thing. People are just learning about SLENDERMAN due to the SLENDER viral online game and keep thinking the creator of the game came up with Slenderman -.-


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 30, 2012)

Slenderman got really popular here on TBT when it first started circulating around.
But yeah, it's kinda like when kids dig into ancient memes and act like they're still cool. lol


----------



## Rois Athyrrei (Aug 30, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Slenderman got really popular here on TBT when it first started circulating around.
> But yeah, it's kinda like when kids dig into ancient memes and act like they're still cool. lol



-YOU DON'T SAY.png-


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 30, 2012)

Rois Athyrrei said:


> -YOU DON'T SAY.png-









=p


----------



## SecondSider (Apr 2, 2013)

I play it all the time, but I can't do it for long as my laptop keeps overheating.


----------



## Mary (Apr 2, 2013)

i love it


----------



## oath2order (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm enjoying my awesome mods.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 3, 2013)

Bought the game back in the Alpha days.  Cheaper. And I play with no mods.

Seems like with every update it gets harder and harder to run it on my computer. Before I put in a new graphics card I couldn't even play it after the villager update! Now I can play it but my computer hums real loud sometimes. I don't play as much anymore, but I do enjoy watching videos on youtube. When I build a better computer someday I'll probably play it more often. I always love building little villages in it. ...I do that every time I delete my folder and re-download it. xD


----------



## BellGreen (Apr 6, 2013)

The game acted like I bought it when the wifi wasn't working for this laptop. So I happily enjoyed my free copy until we got an ethernet cable... then it didn't work.

Well, the XBOX version is slowly creeping up to the PC one. They have The End now!


----------



## Dustbunnii (Apr 6, 2013)

I just bought it and started playing last summer on PC because I was horribly bored and because watching tutorials and "lets-play"s of it made me want it xD
I installed my very first mod a couple days ago, and that would be the Dragon Mounts mod. I love it. :I the baby dragons are super adorbz
I also decided to install the backpack mod earlier today because having more inventory space is always a good thing. I just wish the backpack appeared on your character. Oh well~

I'm glad that my laptop can handle it because it can be a lot of fun  I love looking at all the stuff that the players create.


----------



## Kabune (Apr 6, 2013)

I bought the game cheap on Ebay. now a days my account doesn't work so im doomed to single player for eternity!


----------



## BellGreen (Apr 6, 2013)

How on earth did you buy it on eBay? o.o


----------



## Kabune (Apr 6, 2013)

It was an account someone sold.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 10, 2013)

Isn't that against some sort of rule?


----------



## Wing (May 15, 2013)

PC version is the best...
Mods is what makes Minecraft the ultimate game...


----------



## oath2order (May 15, 2013)

Wing said:


> PC version is the best...
> Mods is what makes Minecraft the ultimate game...



PC Master Race XD

I'm sorry, I had to


----------

